# "2008 year of the Frog"



## brbarkey (May 15, 2004)

During my morning constitutional I was stuck reading my wifes "Parenting" magazine. I came across an article about frogs. 

The world's leading conservation organizations have joined together to declare 2008 the year of the frog. They hope to raise awareness and funding to save dozens of amphibian species.

More information can be found at http://www.amphibianark.org

The first sponsor is the makers of Clorox. For info how they are helping go to http://www.savethefrogs.com

Ben


----------

